# Car alarm SMS tone.



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get it? It came packaged in DVs MIUI? I like it, it's subtle but grabs my attention. Ty.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd look on something like Zedge or... Open up Astro or another root browser and go to system>media and search for it (on the rom) as far as I know it should be in there but I can't find it on 5.0. But I don't know the exact name of the sound

Or maybe under sdcard/MIUI, and when you find it just copy it to your sdcard, if it needs read or write permissions I think ROM toolbox might work for that.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Mattes said:


> I'd look on something like Zedge or... Open up Astro or another root browser and go to system>media and search for it (on the rom) as far as I know it should be in there but I can't find it on 5.0. But I don't know the exact name of the sound
> 
> Or maybe under sdcard/MIUI, and when you find it just copy it to your sdcard, if it needs read or write permissions I think ROM toolbox might work for that.


Thanks ill try that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Blah I checked every sound in system>media>notifications. Didnt find it, anyone running miui-ics hybrid its the default notification

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think its in 5.0 I don't see any of the Vicious tones, I'd try 4.0 or previous to see if its there.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

It's that miui one that he released...not the fully ics, the hybrid one. I don't have any of them dled and he apparently turned diva and jumped ship lol so idk

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

The chirp chirp one? I have it and can upload if you want.

Link http://www.mediafire.com/?d3o7nhj8s5w4piu

sent from my mecha.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

It's in the Zedge app.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

justin654 said:


> The chirp chirp one? I have it and can upload if you want.
> 
> Link http://www.mediafire.com/?d3o7nhj8s5w4piu
> 
> sent from my mecha.


Yes thank you so much!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

